# Full copper heatsink for Cpu cooler



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 28, 2016)

I just wonder where are the full copper heatsink nowadays in modern pc. Like those below. They have disappeared widely now. I guess the heavy weight of it was big factor for it.  I was thinking isn't having a full copper heatsink a viable option especially for compact low profile cpu cooler to dissipate more heat? I am interested in knowing if full copper heatsink serve any better cooling potential that those mix aluminum and copper low profile heatsink.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 28, 2016)

Passive coolers for 1U/2U servers are still copper as far as I know although the trend is aluminum nowadays. Personally though, I haven't seen a big difference in temp between the two materials. Maybe 2 ~ 3 degrees. I think Zalman used to make huge copper coolers a long time ago. You could still find them on market.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I think Thermalright kind of shot the all copper heatsink idea in the head when they released the all copper TRUE. It was incredibly heavy, bending boards heavy, and the cooling performance was only 2-3°C better than the Copper/Aluminum version of the TRUE.  And the cost, because copper is expensive, puts it knocking at the door of custom water cooling..

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-true-copper-u120x_8.html#sect0

There is Xbitlabs review of the TRUE Copper edition.  It is probably one of the best apples to apples comparison to show what copper fins do, since they are the exact same heatsink, but one has Aluminum fins and the other has Copper.  For all the cons, the difference just isn't worth it.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep. Well the heatpipes and bottom of the cooler are still (almost) always made of copper, that combined with cheap and light aluminum is the dreamteam. Also it enabled such things as the NH-D14, just imagine it would be copper - what a 2-3 kg heavy monster would that be? No thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2016)

iirc  this Zalman HS is one of the best performing of its class...and its currently for sale on most retailers sites...






As well as this one....






i DO realize they arent 100% Cu tho


----------



## McSteel (Feb 28, 2016)

The effective surface area and achieving turbulent flow over it are much more important than the material used. Adding the cost and the weight into the mix seals the all-copper heatsink's fate.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 29, 2016)

Actually most good ones have nickel plated copper base and heat pipes

And having owned a few Zalman heat sinks Im guessing the fins aren't copper because they tend to oxidize


----------

